# Mostrar letras en un Display anodo



## arturohl (Abr 16, 2007)

Tenemos que armar un circuito para iluminar los segmentos del display, contamos con un integrado 555, un contador de 4 bits binario (74LS93) y un potenciometro, que ira conectado a un circuito pequeño usando compuertas lógicas AND(74LS08), NOT(74LS04), OR(74LS32).


El problema es el siguiente: El 555 tendra que ser configurado a 20HZ, este integrado mandara señales con esa frecuencia a el contador de 4 bits que a su vez se conectará al los siete circuitos que tenemos y estos se conectaran al display


----------



## JV (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola arturohl, la verdad que no entiendo cual es el problema porque das una explicacion de lo que debe hacer el circuito en vez de indicarlo.

Saludos..


----------



## mrd (Oct 21, 2010)

me gustaria saber si podrian aydarme con una practica en la cual debo hacer que en el display me de la palabra FrIO si me pueden facilitar el diagrama mejor...de antemano gracias


----------



## Jessy (Oct 21, 2010)

Te recomiendo que uses el buscador del foro; ya que hay muchos temas sobre displays y que des mas informacion (ppr ejemplo si es anodo comun o catodo comun). Saludos ^^


----------



## mrd (Oct 21, 2010)

ok gracias es anodo comun jejeej sorry y de nuevo gracias


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Si es de anodo comun ponle 5V en el comun (el de enmedio) y dependiendo de la letra que quieras una resistencia a tierra. 

Ej. para la F = aefg R=abcefg I=fe O=abcdef


----------



## mrd (Oct 21, 2010)

ok gracias por la ayuda


----------

